# How do you all keep so clean?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Turning up on campsites, especially Spain in winter. We always comment how clean other peoples motorhomes are.

In summer, ours is covered in flies and bleached by the sun.

In Winter, full of road salt and dirt.

Yet most other outfits sparkle! Do you go to a truck was before you go on-site?.

TM


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Thats a lot of road kill.
I wash it after we settle in some go to the car wash which may or may not have a gantry for you to reach the roof.

Just washed ours in the compound where we store it covered in bird droppings. Because we use bobby dazzler every wash the muck just come straight off.

I have also bought a garden fence sprayer and used that to apply the Lidl car wash it gives it time to soak in to the dropping stains etc before going over it withe brush.

Then use the sprayer again to put the Bobby Dazzler on again.

Andy


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We are generally very scruffy too. Certainly we never wash en route


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Those clean vans are probably those with an eye on resale value or have no good book to read with a glass of wine and maybe a bacon sandwich with HP sauce. Maybe under the thumb as well. :roll: 
Lets face it the van does get dirty when travelling.

cabby


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Always have the same thought, there is more to life!!

Dave


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The only bit I clean while touring is the screen. And here in Spain that could mean 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I tend to clean ours when Mrs Makems is doing the washing. I use the water after it comes out of the spin drier to wash the van. Only takes a few buckets of water and one of those long handled brushes. It gets cleaned roughly every two weeks while we are away over the winter


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

There's more important things to do when out in the van, fishing, drinking wine, eating, swimming, throwing the ball for the dog and doing nothing. Why bother ? Clean it when you get home.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like the dust and the flies Trev. I think it makes you look more like a seasoned long term traveller. 

Pointless polishing ours anyway I think Swift made it dull looking on purpose.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ours only gets washed at home, if it rains, great, I do keep the screen clean though so I can see out......

the most obvious place to check is the above cab front - it is normally mottled, black, red and generally yuk!

But so what?

If people are parked up for a time, maybe they have too much time on their hands......

Not my problem though.....

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I get moaned at by the wife to clean the windscreen, my usual response is..............It'll rain soon then I'll put the wipers on, job done. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We were away for 3 months this year and by the tenth week we were looking like an army sniper.
It was then we spotted an Elephant Blue. I had no idea how to use it and the instructions were far above my knowledge of French as she is spoken.
Anyways....puzzled over the instructions and inserted a debit card pressed a few buttons and €20 was charged....wtf!
Voila I'm delivered what looks like a thin matchbox. On opening the box a blue electronic key with a cute little blue elephant on it was revealed.
I inserted the key into a matching keyhole on the wash control panel (I'm clever like that!) Took up a lance turned the pointy knob on the panel and foamy wash stuff erupted from the lance. After delivering several gallons of foam all over the motorhome I turned the control knob to rincer(?) Rinsed off the foam and was left with a lovely gleaming motorhome once again.
The whole process was completed in 15 minutes and €5 was deducted from the Blue Elephant key.
I loved it! Now we're planning a midnight visit for 'Hollywood showers'!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I am only happy when the van is clean, a little and often is my method, if it's too gritty it's a sponge and bucket but otherwise dry wash or Auto Glym rapid detailer and a good microfibre cloth or two. Plenty of polish at hope makes it easier on the road.

Martin


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

it's all the squashed flies linking arms that stops the rust from flying off the bonnet :roll:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I think many owners go on holiday just to clean their 'vans/MHs....perhaps they can't do it at home :roll: 
Very prevalent on Caravan Club sites :wink:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I use Proshine Spray & Shine

Used it on our 12 month Euro tour and she was always sparkling.

It has Karnuba wax in it that stops anything sticking or staining the body work.

Here is a link available on Ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ProShine-...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item35c31ff25b

DJM


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

We are leaving for a month away in a few days so have cleaned the exterior thoroughly yesterday. Is parked under a tree whilst on the drive so gets covered in sap in spring and bird crap all summer and autumn plus a corner of the roof gets covered in algae. Plus a good clean means you get to take a closer look at the seals and vents as you go round.

Only clean it about twice a year.

The front panels were very dull and the blood from insects was soaking into the paint surface so some t-cut removed the stains and a waxing stops then sticking so well, plus the front now looks gleaming.

All that dust removal has probably given me an extra 1meter in MPG!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I know how some motor homers do it. They're on the camping car service point of a well-known Saumur campsite with their spray attachment on the water hose, standing next to a notice in French, German and English stating 'No Camping Car Washing On this Site'. Two days ago there were two vans waiting for this performance to finish and I, walking past, just missed a second shower of the morning.

John (not Chris)

Our van is quite grubby but will have to wait until we get home next weekend. Currently now at a beautiful spot on the Loir in Durtal.

Chris


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mrs B does ours all the time. Can't help herself and she really enjoys it too. Who am I to argue? :roll: 

Missed a bit love! (Hic) .... :lol: 

I do all the cooking though..

Safe travels folks. :wink: 

Al' ..... 8)


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Yup, we often feel like the grubby relation - all these gleaming vans and we're covered in flies & dust.

Just back from a couple of weeks in France, and I've spent 4 hours this afternoon washing, polishing, T-cutting and Bobby-dazzlering the van before sticking the cover on until our next outing.

Although it's a pain in the a$$ to put on, I'm a big fan of the motorhome cover. We park the van on the drive at home, and we've got several big trees (English limes, pine, sycamore maple & chestnut), and the van gets covered in ****e very quickly.

The cover makes a huge difference. For one, it stops leaves getting stuck in the gutters, which otherwise would prevent rainwater draining off.

#Morph


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

adonisito said:


> There's more important things to do when out in the van, fishing, drinking wine, eating, swimming, throwing the ball for the dog and doing nothing. Why bother ? Clean it when you get home.


Very true, but after 3 months in Morocco the van would be covered in so much dust it would be impossible to see out of the windows and my hands would be filthy every time I opened a garage or locker door. 
Besides, if I didnt find something to make myself look busy while herself is doing the washing she would find me something else to do of HER choosing.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't really worry about it

Clean it now and again, as long as the inside is spotless and we rinse the dust off the windows can't say as I really care :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been promising myself for days I'd get stuck into the squadrons of French goggas that committed hari-kiri on the front of the van, especially since I've been staying at Caravan Club sites the last week. (Knock'em if you will, but what a joy their pristine bathrooms are after a month in France!)


----------

